# Anyone else time travelling??



## Scratch_043 (12 Jul 2004)

OK, first off, no, I do not believe that I am actually travelling through time, that would be just plain cool.

My problem is this: When I check or update my profile, or visit certain sections of the site, it tells me that it is about 11:29 on June 18th. and I can't read any of the posts after that point in time. So far I have only noticed it while viewing my own profile, and not anyone else's. So I'm wondering if it is just me, or if anyone else is getting this same problem.

Thanks,

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Jul 2004)

I have to admit, I'm confused on that one... When you say you can't read any posts past June 18th, are they there but you can't view them or are they totally gone?

When you view your profile (http://army.ca/forums/members/2463;sa=theme) what does it show for current forum time?


----------



## casing (12 Jul 2004)

Mike, I know this isn't helpful at all, but.... how's he going to read your message?   :blotto:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jul 2004)

Heheh, I thought about that too. Well, he'll be able to read it in a month or so...


----------



## casing (13 Jul 2004)

Maybe he could try adjusting the time and date on his computer to see if that makes a difference.  If it does, that would be a starting point at resolving his problem.


----------



## Fruss (13 Jul 2004)

Or maybe he should stop drinking!!   :blotto:
The problem could be if using any fake-IP program or I know that some programs to adjust the time automaticly screws your clock..  

or check your offline settings in the web browser..  maybe you're viewing an old page..  :
If you need help, you can write me..  that's my job 8 hours a day!


----------



## Scratch_043 (14 Jul 2004)

I can read your posts, and no frank, I am not drinking.   :'( still a month and a bit to go there     :

the problem is not just in the profile.

when I view some pages, it show's the "today is election day, don't forget to vote' message, and I cannot view anything after that date. then when I go to another page, it is back to current time and date. the problem occurrs on the infantry forum for me as well, as of a minute ago when I checked that page and got the message.


----------



## Scratch_043 (14 Jul 2004)

update, this is the usage info I get on my screen when this happens.

Hey, ToRN, you have 0 messages, 0 are new. 
Total time logged in: 1 days, 20 hours and 28 minutes.
Show unread posts since last visit.
Show new replies to your posts.
June 28, 2004, 11:37:43


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Jul 2004)

That's really weird... Casing had a decent idea though: what's the date/time/timezone on your computer? If it's set right, then it seems like it's probabaly a caching problem. To fix that when you see old info, hit CTRL-Reload or SHIFT-Refresh (one is for IE, one is for Mozilla). That should force a reload.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jul 2004)

Now this could be something totally different but when I'm on my work computer,[lots of restrictions] if I use the "go back" button I will "travel" back a couple of posts on the index board. I then must "refresh" to come back to the present.


----------



## Scratch_043 (14 Jul 2004)

Thanks Mike, I'll try that next time it happens and let you know.


----------

